# 2012 CC 2.0t Oil Change



## maxse (Oct 10, 2011)

Need some hlpe guys, I looked everywhere and the FAQ link just takes you to the forum topics page. 

I want to change the oil myself. I will be using an OEM Filter. 

But how many quarts of oil does my car need? 
And also, what is the spec of oil that I need? I don't have the manual handy... 

Thanks so much.


----------



## maxse (Oct 10, 2011)

Nevermind guys, I found it. 

Anyone know where to get the OEM VW filter for my car online? Can I order it from VW? 
I just don't have time to pick it up due to work and they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

If the car is out of warranty a filter from your autopsrts store will work. There are a host of vw parts websites any should have the oem.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

here's just one place for example: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Filter/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Buy 5 quarts, but it usually takes anywhere from 4.6-4.9 quarts
Start with 4.5, and then check the dipstick to see where you're at

Filter can be bought from the dealer for about $12
Also buy a new drain plug bolt (it has the crush washer already on it) for $2 as well, from the dealer

Then you'll just need a 75mm filter wrench for the filter:









Easiest oil change ever


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

you see the problem with all of this is you dont save any money!

My dealer charges $50 for the LOF change.

Autozone/Advance Autoparts/Napa all charge around $8 for a quart of the "VW 502 standard" oil which brings you to 8*5=$40. add a $12 filter and $2 drain plug you are right there with the dealer. now these only take about 30min and they get documented. so for the $50, my money is on trained professional eyes (not just with oil changes but with looking for other things that might need attention), legal documentation of proper service and regularly scheduled maintenance. besides they top you off on air pressure, and fluids to boot! so its really in your favor to take it into the dealer for these kinds of things. so long as you can hold your own should they throw frivolous "unnecessary" maintenance requests at you that is!


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

martinelles said:


> you see the problem with all of this is you dont save any money!
> 
> My dealer charges $50 for the LOF change.
> 
> Autozone/Advance Autoparts/Napa all charge around $8 for a quart of the "VW 502 standard" oil which brings you to 8*5=$40. add a $12 filter and $2 drain plug you are right there with the dealer. now these only take about 30min and they get documented. so for the $50, my money is on trained professional eyes (not just with oil changes but with looking for other things that might need attention), legal documentation of proper service and regularly scheduled maintenance. besides they top you off on air pressure, and fluids to boot! so its really in your favor to take it into the dealer for these kinds of things. so long as you can hold your own should they throw frivolous "unnecessary" maintenance requests at you that is!


Trained professional, yeah right, the same kid that washes the cars, changes the oil.

These experts stripped the oil plug and put in 10W-40 and my MPG dropped 5 MPG.

I do it myself now and pass even on the free oil changes. I put in VW-504 oil 5W-30 LL03.

I've owned a lot cars over the years and always changed my own oil and I've never had an issue with warranty work and documentation. I usually skip most of the service maintenance stuff too.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

mswlogo said:


> Trained professional, yeah right, the same kid that washes the cars, changes the oil.
> 
> These experts stripped the oil plug and put in 10W-40 and my MPG dropped 5 MPG.
> 
> ...


Agreed! I've been changing my own oil for over 20 years on several cars plus countless of my buddies cars, my quality of work is much thorough than shops trying to get you out the door to change someone else's oil. 

Stories I've heard from people getting their oil changed by shops: inadequate tightening of drain plugs and oil filters, stripping of oil drain plug, inadequate and over filling, and the worst not putting oil at all! 

All of my cars have had over 155k miles, one as high as 233k. I don't follow the dealership maintenance schedules either. Doing the basics typically last you up to 100k easily. Although this is my first Euro, lol.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

martinelles said:


> you see the problem with all of this is you dont save any money!
> 
> My dealer charges $50 for the LOF change.
> 
> Autozone/Advance Autoparts/Napa all charge around $8 for a quart of the "VW 502 standard" oil which brings you to 8*5=$40. add a $12 filter and $2 drain plug you are right there with the dealer. now these only take about 30min and they get documented. so for the $50, my money is on trained professional eyes (not just with oil changes but with looking for other things that might need attention), legal documentation of proper service and regularly scheduled maintenance. besides they top you off on air pressure, and fluids to boot! so its really in your favor to take it into the dealer for these kinds of things. so long as you can hold your own should they throw frivolous "unnecessary" maintenance requests at you that is!


If it's truly only $50 for a synthetic oil change....then I can see your point.

I still don't trust the dealers though....but dealers around me charge ~$80 or something on this car

I buy the Castrol 5W-40 on sale for $6/quart....so $30
Filter is $10 
$2 for the new drain bolt

Do it myself in 20 minutes.
No trip & no waiting at the dealer, & for 1/2 the price

My interval is every 5k, and the dealer can do it the other 5k (with the "included maintenance").
So everything is still documented (since VW says only 10k miles for an oil change)....I just have better peace of mind that it's truly every 5k it's changed


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

absolutely correct if your dealer charges $80... thats a rip off. but mine quoted $50. I wanted to do one at 5k so i could also have the peace of mind on that too. again, you need to be able to vet your dealers maintenance personnel. I actually talk with them (not just the service writters but the mechs too). i sometimes just swing by the shop to talk! i'll swing by the back and chit chat with the mechs a bit. i know the guy who services my car. its kind of a smaller shop (not in a busy part of town) and they have personnalized service. so it is all relative surely. but most of the time i hear folks talking about the price of the service.

cudos on the buying the oil on sale. that is a plus!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

$50 for a syn change is a deal! Like Dan, the avg syn changes around my area is around $80+. I enjoy changing my oil though. Key is having the space and tools to do it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> $50 for a syn change is a deal! Like Dan, the avg syn changes around my area is around $80+. I enjoy changing my oil though. Key is having the space and tools to do it.


Downside though....gotta get rid of the oil on your own, lol
Just gotta take it to an auto parts store, but still....kind of the only downside


----------

